# Opening a European Dental practice in Ireland - advice please



## New ideas (1 Jun 2010)

Hello,
I am going into business with a Bulgarian dentist and we are at the initial stages of researching our new venture. We wish to open a dental practice in Ireland providing a more affordable service to Irish customers. 
My question: The dentist in question may not become resident in Ireland (he my fly in and out as the need arises): is it possible for me to obtain a pps for him as a non-resident (perhaps he could provide a legal document such as an affadavit giving me permission to obtain this for him together with all other necessary docs eg. birth cert etc.).
2) For dental practices are we limited to setting up as a partnership and does anyone on the forum have experience / advice re: limited liability partnerships?

Those are my questions for now but I'm sure I'll have many more as my research continues! Many thanks


----------



## Towger (2 Jun 2010)

He will need a Greencard work visa, should not be a problem if his salary is over 30k as dentists are on the list see :
[broken link removed]


----------



## infacta (2 Jun 2010)

Have you registered with the Dental Council?


----------



## New ideas (2 Jun 2010)

We are currently registering with the Dental Council. Do any dentists out there have any good guides regarding legal criteria of a dental office / general medical office re: air con requirements, wheelchair access etc.?Or which would be the best office to contact regarding these requirements?


----------



## Patrick2008 (3 Jun 2010)

New Ideas. Are you a Dentist yourself or do you work in this area?


----------



## ivor james (3 Jun 2010)

I can offer no advice but I wish you very good luck on your new practice,god knows it is needed in this rip-off country with their frankly ridicoulous fees. Last week I had a check-up and a polishing,in and out in 25 mins,the cost 115 euro. When I queried the exorbitant cost with the secetary I was told that was the standard price, 60 for the check up and 55 for the hygenist. Since then I have compared prices up north and it is 25 sterling for a check up and 25 sterling for a hygenist,needless to say I wont be returning to my own dentist, money is as tight as ever,so simply cannot afford these rip-off fees. As I said Best of luck,If it works out for you I think you will be very busy!


----------



## Hans (3 Jun 2010)

I think I can beat that Ivor I brought my son for a check up he was out in five mins. and I was charged 95 euro and told everything ok so New Ideas hurry up with your venture we are been ripped off in this country by dentist.


----------



## Green (3 Jun 2010)

New ideas said:


> We are currently registering with the Dental Council. Do any dentists out there have any good guides regarding legal criteria of a dental office / general medical office re: air con requirements, wheelchair access etc.?Or which would be the best office to contact regarding these requirements?


 

For the legal requirements for disabilty access, I would contact the National Disability Authority...www.nda.ie

For all other queries, I would agree with others, contact the Dental Council...


----------



## New ideas (3 Jun 2010)

Thank you all for your responses - I think its a great idea too and I agree rates are far too expensive. My field is medical insurance. It's great to see some positive feedback at these early stages. I'm currently looking into insurance rates - researching the types of insurance this type of practice will require (professional indemnity, employers liability & public liability, property damage seem to be the popular types with new start-ups): if anyone has used a good broker or liased directly with insurance companies without the use of a broker I'd be happy on your feedback regarding this - especially from anyone in the medical field.


----------



## fizzelina (3 Jun 2010)

I heard on radio Smiles Clinics are offering treatments in their clinics here at Northern Ireland prices. I have no connection with them except as a customer who is going there the last good while (to Milos in O'Connell St clinic) and I always been happy with the service. New Ideas - I suggest you look at Smiles as they market themselves as good value so you could maybe benchmarke against them? Again I have no connection but have used them and been happy with waiting time, dentist, location etc.


----------



## New ideas (3 Jun 2010)

That's very coincidental, I was speaking to my partner about them last night and we were discussing their website. I've had alot of contact with smiles over the years and their service does seem impressive. It's this kind of service we want to model ourselves on - fresh, competitive, offering cosmetic procedures as well as traditional procedures and providing good rates. For those above who feel their experience was too expensive I'd recommend looking at smiles' prices: they used to be mainly cosmetic (teeth whitening) but they've expanded into all fields (implants, orthodontics, root canal) and have 13 clinics nationwide - and when we have our clinic open of course check our rates then! Irish people used to stick to the family dentist, gp etc., because they know our medical history and we trust them but we're getting better at shopping around with increasing rates! There is no harm with some competition as long as it's a good service and value for money.


----------



## Marietta (3 Jun 2010)

New ideas said:


> Thank you all for your responses - I think its a great idea too and I agree rates are far too expensive. My field is medical insurance. It's great to see some positive feedback at these early stages. I'm currently looking into insurance rates - researching the types of insurance this type of practice will require (professional indemnity, employers liability & public liability, property damage seem to be the popular types with new start-ups): if anyone has used a good broker or liased directly with insurance companies without the use of a broker I'd be happy on your feedback regarding this - especially from anyone in the medical field.


 

The very best of luck to you with this venture, it is badly needed here. The fees charged in Ireland are scandelous and I can't see how they can justify the charges. 

 I am dreading an upcoming appointment, I have two crowns needing replaceing, one filling and an appointment with the hygenist. If in my opinion, the cost is going to be excessive, I will have no hesitation in traveling  to see a dentist in  Germany  on the recommendation of a friend to get the treatment done. At least I will have a holiday and less expensive dental treatment.


----------



## Patrick2008 (8 Jun 2010)

New ideas. You say you work in medical insurance? If this is the case, you should be well up to date on insurance rates etc. 

However, I do think your idea is a good one and if you have a good dentist to come on board then the clients should follow. Can I ask where you are setting up? I work in a non medical field (Chartered Quantity Surveyor) but i have a similar idea to yourself. I used to work in Poland and Hungary and I still have some good contacts over there.


----------

